# Speicher ausgelastet



## Waschbaer (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Habe auf meinem Laptop Win 98 neuinstalliert. Mein Arbeitsspeicher von 64MB ist ständig voll. Woran kann das liegen? Weiterhin ist der Prozessor trotz keiner laufenden Anwendung immer dreiviertel ausgelastet.

Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (19. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Waschbaer _
> *Hallo,
> 
> folgendes Problem:
> ...


hi,
der gute Billi hat immer was zu tun, ob man will oder nicht.
64 MB ist nicht grad viel, das doppelte ist angebracht, Tipp  . 
Scherz beiseite, 
ruf mal über Start -> Ausführen + msconfig eingeben + ok
dann ganz rechts gibt es Autostart.
Da kannst du sehen was auch im Hintergrund alles so läuft.
Hier gibt es ein nettes kleines Programm  wo du mehr Einfluss darauf nehmen kannst was startet und was nicht.


----------



## Waschbaer (20. März 2004)

*langsame CPU*

oder kann der Prozessor defekt sein? Einige Diagnoseprogramme zeigen einen CPU Takt von 20 MHZ (300 sollten es eigentlich sein). Andere dagegen zeigen den vollen Takt an. WIN98 ist übrigens nach Festplattenformatierung neu installiert.

Gruß


----------



## danube (20. März 2004)

Kann das sein dass etwas an den Energieoptionen nicht richtig eingestellt ist? Höhrt sich an als würde dein Prozessor immer runtergetacktet werden damit er nicht so viel Energie frisst.


----------



## Waschbaer (20. März 2004)

*cpu down*

achso, dass ist nämlich ein Laptop von IBM, der Akku ist futsch und der Lappi läuft nur noch mit Netzstrom. Hilft da nur Akku neukaufen oder?

Gruß


----------

